

Show HN - tamaspiros

AngularChat<p>Chat app written in AngularJS and socket.io (running on node.js)
Writeup: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tamas.io&#x2F;angularchat&#x2F;<p>Demo: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;gQQzFx
======
jaredsohn
When it was suggested that you repost this as a "Show HN" in the other post,
I'm pretty sure that it was implied that you title this something like "Show
HN: AngularChat". :)

~~~
tamaspiros
Just can't get it right can I? :)

